# High temps in closet



## SweetSoca (Aug 21, 2008)

Temps are too hot!! Please help..

I have a rubbermaid shed (72Hx30Wx25D) in my closet that I use to grow a couple plants, but temps are hitting high 90s and I can't continue growing.

I have a fan blowing inside the shed, plus 2 case fans (120mm) on top for exhaust, and one of those cheap 6" inline fans from htgsupply for my 400w hps cooltube. See attachment for a better idea of my setup.

so what should i do? is there something wrong with my design, or do i need to buy another fan? a portabel a/c? i'm willing to do whatever it takes to fix this temp issue, short of knocking down holes in walls


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 21, 2008)

If i'm reading you right you have a booster fan. You need a cfm fan. Those cheap fans are used to boost the airflow not dispel the heat. You need something like this.


----------



## mAKo BuDz (Aug 21, 2008)

I agree get a better fan, but for a quick fix, you could make the passive intake holes bigger or cut some more the same size and try to pull more fresh (cool) air in, also are those pc fans running together off the same dc power? coz if wired wrong it will rob both fans of power (slow em down) and your grow space wont exhaust properly trapping heat, might not do you any good but check out the thread i made a few above this one, i tried to post a link but not allowed yet, i posted it just before i read this one. lol. Good Luck!


----------



## mAKo BuDz (Aug 23, 2008)

I can post links now :woohoo:
Here is the link i talked about above www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30322


----------



## risktaker27 (Aug 23, 2008)

yes i learned that the hard way myself wireing cpu fans i thought i could get away with wireing all my cpu fans to the same 12 volt.but just seeing how slow they were moving compard to befor.now i have all my cpu fans wired to sepreat 12 volts glad i did 1 more thing just in case nobody has any extra cpu fans laying around i got the low low price on them just go to computer geeks.com cant beat the price they got starting at $1.99 and i think like $2.99 for a 80mm.....cheers


----------



## smokybear (Aug 23, 2008)

Get some more fans blowing fresh air in. I'm sure that will help. Just my thoughts. Keep us posted on what you do. I wish you the best of luck. Take care and be safe.


----------



## IRISH (Sep 1, 2008)

did you fix the problem ss? is your shed inside your closet? a closet in a closet, hmm. i can see where that could be hard to cool.you will need to leave the doors cracked in this situation, with a big fan blowing in. this is the only way, and it isnt the proper one , i know. now , if you can pull the rubbermaid out of the closet, and sit it in your bedroom, or another room, your passive vents', with the set-up your running now, will work. as it is now, that closet has to be hot, 100's i'm guessing. to leave the closet,in a closet, you are merely blowing around hot , putrid air, and not recieving fresh air. i've got the same 'rubbermaid' closet, with a 400w, 55,000 lumen hps in it. i've did a couple descent grows in it, but i will call this type of box, (temporary), as they limit the number of plants you can grow. 4 usually being that limit. these 'rubber' boxes tend to hold heat in, because thats what rubber does. i just finished a ww grow, and will be designing a new wooden, maybe sheetrock grow box. i believe it will be better at dispersing heat more evenly. good luck on whatever you decide. holler back...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 1, 2008)

yup...bigger fans bro!


----------



## SweetSoca (Sep 3, 2008)

well I put a big fan inside just to see what it would do and it got the temps down to 89-90, which is still too high for my liking, so i figure I'll just bite the bullet and buy a vortex, that should bring it down to at least 85, maybe even lower. (whats optimal, 75? ) .

anyway, ill let you guys know in a week or two how it goes.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 3, 2008)

IMO its your box design, you are just pulling air from the outside thru your cool tube and out.

This is giving you no exhaust from the box, just passes air thru.

What you need to do is get rid of the air intake at the top of your box, use the fan but at the top and inside the box, the idea is to exhaust hot air from the top while pulling cooler air in from the bottom passive intake at the bottom.

You may still need a better fan but you current setup does not exhaust heat from your box only the cooltube.


----------

